# Is The Buttocks Considier Posterior Trunk Or Extremy Codes



## stephdesautel (Sep 25, 2008)

Help We Have An Audit Issue And We Are Trying To Dispute It...


----------



## dmaec (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd say the buttocks are considered "trunk" at least by all the codes I've seen.... 
what's the dispute?
auditors say trunk or extremity??


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 25, 2008)

Posterior trunk in my opinion--

Try this link.  You may need to copy and paste this in the internet address field.  Don't put www. in front of it.  It doesn't seem to like that. (This is a very short power point presentation on anatomical locations)

step.nn.k12.va.us/science/Anat/ppt/Position.ppt


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with the trunk


----------



## mbort (Sep 25, 2008)

I vote for Trunk as well


----------



## stephdesautel (Sep 25, 2008)

Auditor Says Extremity....we Need Something With Some Backing To Dispute It...we All Say P Trunk...


----------



## gscatena (Sep 25, 2008)

I vote trunk


----------



## mbort (Sep 25, 2008)

I would ask the auditor for documentation to support their decision of "extremity".


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm seeing both...if you are looking at the muscles it is considered extremity, but if you look at something like burns it is part of the trunk?? What is it for??


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 25, 2008)

In addition to my other noted website, this site also indicates trunk.

"The trunk musculature is closely associated the with hip and butt musculature. Whereas the trunk muscles attach to the top of the pelvis, the hip and butt muscles attach to the sides and bottom of the pelvis."

http://www.healthline.com/hlbook/strt-understanding-trunk-anatomy


----------



## stephdesautel (Sep 25, 2008)

we are trying to find the documentation to support ours before we dispute it...we all agree its the posterior trunk....just trying to find out if we are off base


----------



## dmaec (Sep 25, 2008)

even the CPT codes - say for lesion removal - "include" the buttocks in the truck area ....etc...and rebeccas links - perfect - AND, I agree with mbort - if they argue - ask for their informational proof - 
and then share it with all of us -


----------



## tammyboyer (Sep 28, 2008)

*buttocks*

i would say it's not trunk.  when i look at codes 682.5 and 682.2, they give buttocks it's own code and they do not combine it with "trunk".?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 29, 2008)

Well...then we can agree that it's a matter of interpretation.  I've asked a couple of providers, with different specialties, and received the same opinion.  In either case, I think the original poster does have a leg to stand on (no pun intended).


----------



## dmaec (Sep 29, 2008)

lol....funny rebecca 

I'd still say CPT procedure code"wise" it'll fall under the "trunk" - ICD-9 dx code"wise" ...it's definitely more specified as to site... for some codes - in that area, 682.xx it's even specific as leg, except foot - foot, except toes....etc..... 

GOOD MORNING !


----------



## rodica moga (Feb 19, 2015)

The buttock is considered part of the pelvis. Please see ICD9 Dx code 215.6.


----------



## debipbarik (Mar 20, 2019)

*It's Trunk....*

As per coding it's trunk.... See example below

let's say CPT 13100

If you check Dx cross coding in encoder pro you will find ICD S31.812A listed.


----------



## dida (Feb 7, 2020)

It's trunk. For CPT 27057 (decompression fasciotomy, pelvic (*buttock*) compartment...) ASA crossover is 00300 - Anesthesia for all procedures on the integumentary system, muscles and nerves of head, neck and* posterior trunk*, not otherwise specified.


----------



## akbookworm (Jan 7, 2021)

The buttock would be considered part of the flank instead of the hip/pelvis area.


----------

